# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  DUBROVNIK - Radionica oplatnenim pelenama, 25.2.2013. u 17.00 sati

## Indi

*U ponedjeljak,**25. veljače 2013.**. s početkom u 17 sati,* *u prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton)* *u**Dubrovniku,**održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.* 

*Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, savjete i upute kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".*

*Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!* Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka, molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona  *099 536 06 38. Radionica je besplatna.*
_Za_ _vi__š__e_ _informacija_ _posjetite_ _nas_ _na__www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK._

----------

